# I hate this! Please read!



## Tom101uk (Oct 9, 2012)

I hate the fact that in my gym that I go to there is a separate room for..... The big stuff.... Bench press, squats etc.

im no where near to being 'big' and I hate going in the weights room as I call it on my own, everyone stares as you walk in and I get a bit weiry that someone will comment about me or whatever.

this may sound pathetic but I need to be in there isn't the bench press and doing squats..... HELP?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

F#ck em! Do your s#it. Any eyeballing wrap a barbell round there head.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

'this may sound pathetic but I need to be in there isn't the bench press and doing squats..... HELP?'

what

Just go in the room and start doing it. You will get respect going in there week in week out and making progress. watch some videos on form so you do not look like an idiot. and you will be fine! have fun


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd suggest a large dose of Man The Fvck Up.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

just get in there and get on with it mate everyone has to start somewhere. If the guys in the gym are anywhere near decent then as long as your not being a tool when working out and training well then they will respect you for going and giving it a go. It's a normal reaction to look at someone when they walk into a room, I bet you do it without even thinking about it when someone walks in after you.

Don't get too worked up about it mate, just get in there and enjoy training.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom101uk said:


> I hate the fact that in my gym that I go to there is a separate room for..... The big stuff.... Bench press, squats etc.
> 
> im no where near to being 'big' and I hate going in the weights room as I call it on my own, everyone stares as you walk in and I get a bit weiry that someone will comment about me or whatever.
> 
> this may sound pathetic but I need to be in there isn't the bench press and doing squats..... HELP?


Most people are a little overawed when they first go to the gym. I was. Don't worry about it. If the gym is fine and the lads are sound, they will encourage and help you. You will then become one of the crew and will love being in there.

Just man up and get you arris in there.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Have you tried chatting to them, you may be pleasantly supprised with the response you get, not judging a book by its cover an all that jazz. My 2 cents!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

STFU! Man up and get on with your training! Any how they probably aren't bothered about you going into the weight room they are probably just wondering why you are looking at them!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

nobody gives a **** about you.....trust me.

not in a bad way....


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Tom101uk said:


> I hate the fact that in my gym that I go to there is a separate room for..... The big stuff.... Bench press, squats etc.
> 
> im no where near to being 'big' and I hate going in the weights room as I call it on my own, everyone stares as you walk in and I get a bit weiry that someone will comment about me or whatever.
> 
> this may sound pathetic but I need to be in there isn't the bench press and doing squats..... HELP?


Im a girl.. a pretty weak one at that.. i go in the weights room.. i even ask the big guys for help when i'm not sure what im supposed to be doing lol they can be fairly helpful just dont act like you know what youre doing if you dont.. then you look abit silly!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I see 15 year old lads and even the occasional lady in the heavy weight section of my gym and I genuinely think to myself "GOOD ON YA".

Rome wasn't built in a day ...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

My guess is that's it's all in your head mate.

My gym is the sort of place people would get intimidated by, but after also training in a more health club style gym I can safely say that the proper ones are far friendlier places.

No one gives two ****s what you're lifting, because unless you're the guy about to bench 200kg plus or pulling 260kg you aren't anywhere near the biggest anyway.

When I see a 9 stone lad come in a squat 40kg with good form I think "fvcking good on you pal"... I think most proper trainers so too.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

what a cry baby , join a fitness first or something .... or maybe grow some balls

You worried they might take advantage of you in "the big stuff" room ? is that the concern

do you shave your legs sweetheart ?


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

This is a normal feeling for most people when they first enter the 'big boys room'. Most people will look at you generally as it is the norm. Anyone that is looking to intimidate with looks etc, i can pretty much guarantee they have self-consious issues and were once small so they can now exert their dominance on someone that is smaller than them. Most people are not like this and will probably be more than happy to help you.

Get in there smash it, ballz to the wall style and they will respect you no matter what size you are. Good luck, don't give up.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I use to hide away in the women's only room at my gym and knew unless I manned up and went into the weights section I wouldn't progress. So if a short ass 7stone female can do it so can u!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> what a cry baby , join a fitness first or something .... or maybe grow some balls
> 
> You worried they might take advantage of you in "the big stuff" room ? is that the concern
> 
> do you shave your legs sweetheart ?


Bit Harsh...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

let you into a little secret mate....

most of the people in the weights room werent born that big and had to do exactly what your fretting about doing


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

why not just join another gym lol ... its proper pathetic. sounds like a troll to me


----------



## Tom101uk (Oct 9, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> why not just join another gym lol ... its proper pathetic. sounds like a troll to me


Sounds like a troll? If I was trolling I defintely wouldnt do it here!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> why not just join another gym lol ... its proper pathetic. sounds like a troll to me


Why even comment? You're not helping.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

OP: Everyone here is lying to you.

Don't go in there. You'll probably get beaten and have a thumb shoved up your ass.

Personally, I'd take up another hobby. Like stamp collecting. Or bird watching.

It's the only way to stay safe.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> what a cry baby , join a fitness first or something .... or maybe grow some balls
> 
> You worried they might take advantage of you in "the big stuff" room ? is that the concern
> 
> *do you shave your legs sweetheart* ?


i do .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

like nike says 'just do it'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well some very helpful comments, & some daft rudeness I thought we were here to help each other.

I do see what you mean though OP, it seems that often amongst the big lads, there'll be praps one who is 'hard' & feels better for looking down on you.

It's prolly due to their own inadequacies, but don't let it concern you.

Just ask a couple of the blokes in there to give you a bit of advice on technique for example, but not while they're squatting. :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I use to hide away in the women's only room at my gym and knew unless I manned up and went into the weights section I wouldn't progress. So if a short ass 7stone female can do it so can u!


This is very true. There's a girl who goes to my gym who was quite timid. She now works out with the powerlifters after getting over her nervousness. OP, ask a few of the guys for tips, break the ice a bit. Don't show them you feel intimidated, you've got as much right to be there as anyone else.


----------



## Tom101uk (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the 'helpful' comments guys! And to those with the negative ones, GTFO!

Im 17, 5ft 10 and 11stone!


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

OP, when you are about to walk into the room, puff your chest out, and walk like you got a rugby ball under each arm pit, trust me no one will **** with you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you want to become big strong muscular then you need to be around those sorts otherwise you`ll just become the biggest 12 stone bicep boy in the girly room .


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> i do .


that must take some doing ...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Tom101uk said:


> Thanks for all the 'helpful' comments guys! And to those with the negative ones, *GTFO*!
> 
> Im 17, 5ft 10 and 11stone!


oh hang on ,its easy to dish it out behind a keyboard ... but you cant go in the big room ... lol

so from the advice you have given , will you pluck up the courage to enter ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BatemanLondon said:


> that must take some doing ...


i`ll tell your mrs to text you and let you know .


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

ewen said:


> i`ll tell your mrs to text you and let you know .


find me one first


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP, when i had to do a speech in public, i was always told to picture the crowd naked, so do the same when you walk into the weights room:thumbup1:.....or do a session when you know the room will be empty or very very few in it to get feel of the place and your more confident to ask for help


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Every one starts out like this, it took me about 8 months to enter the free weights area at mine.

Than another year an half to be training/eating properly.

Now 4.5 years on, I'm one of the strongest lads @ that very gym.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

barsnack said:


> OP, when i had to do a speech in public, i was always told to picture the crowd naked, so do the same when you walk into the weights room:thumbup1:.....or do a session when you know the room will be empty or very very few in it to get feel of the place and your more confident to ask for help


not a good idea if you are taking large test doses and wearing boxers with no tackle control system, ppl may get the wrong idea


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Every one starts out like this, it took me about 8 months to enter the free weights area at mine.
> 
> Than another year an half to be training/eating properly.
> 
> Now 4.5 years on, I'm one of the strongest lads @ that very gym.


to be fair, you workout in a female gym


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I can see why it may feel intimidating OP but as others have said no-one really cares what someone else is doing whilst working out.You've as much right to be there as 'the big boys' and I think a lot of it may be in your head.I do find myself shaking my head in disbelief at some of the form that young lads find acceptable so just make sure you are using good form and not letting ego get in the way.I have a lot more respect for someone who is lifting **** all but with good form than one who is being 'spotted' by his mate going far to heavy,sometimes I think the spotter is getting more of a workout than the lad who is supposed to be benching!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

When I first started training I did so in a hardcore gym. I only lifted the bar on bench press. None of the bigger guys have attitude and I always got help if I needed it.

Now I can bench 200kg and I always help out smaller guys.

There's no attitude allowed in my gym. You'll find most hardcore gym owners feel the same.

More attitude in commercial gyms in my experience from little cocks who think they are big monsters but actually not.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

barsnack said:


> OP, when i had to do a speech in public, i was always told to picture the crowd naked, so do the same when you walk into the weights room:thumbup1:.....or do a session when you know the room will be empty or very very few in it to get feel of the place and your more confident to ask for help


he will be walking around with a semi


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i loved MOF wicked gym!  ur ok to mate ;D


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

It's all in your head. Most people will not even notice you are there and are just trying to get on with there own workout.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

barsnack said:


> OP, when i had to do a speech in public, i was always told to picture the crowd naked, so do the same when you walk into the weights room:thumbup1:.....or do a session when you know the room will be empty or very very few in it to get feel of the place and your more confident to ask for help


Tried this today ...bitches laughed at my boner ! :wub:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> When I first started training I did so in a hardcore gym. I only lifted the bar on bench press. None of the bigger guys have attitude and I always got help if I needed it.
> 
> Now I can bench 200kg and I always help out smaller guys.
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to how I started, loads of competing bodybuilding and old school guys in steel toe cap boots pressing and squatting some heavy weight. Was daunting but I loved it. Benching the bar, (yet to reach 200kg though :laugh now it feels like home to me. Could never train in one of those fitness gyms now.

Suppose you've just got to man up and get it done.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just don't do chest 8 days a week and you'll be fine, as long as you deadlift and squat and are progressing each week, you'll have no problem with anyone not having respect for you


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Tom101uk said:


> And to those with the negative ones, GTFO!


That's the spirit, OP!!

Now just take that internet aggression and translate it over to real life and you can't go wrong.

For complete success, follow this fail-safe plan. Here's what you do:

Grab an old rugby sock. Then fill it with 0.5kg weights (not too many or you won't be able to lift it). Then, next time you go to the gym, go into the big boy's room and look for the most massive one. Check that none of the gym's PTs are about and then cane that mutha round the head with the sock as hard as you can.

Once he's gone down on the floor, stand over his prone body, glare at his mates and say as loud as you can in a Cockney accent - "Right you basterds. I'm the daddy now!!"

Then grab the guy who's curling in the squat rack, take him outside and give him what for in the potting shed.

Good luck!!


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I've just started training again after 8 months out. I am the weakest person in there did get some funny looks in there from some of the powerlifting guys it's an independent gym focusing on power lifting . After a few weeks if they can see you are there putting in 100% every session and not just mucking about they warm to you and are more than happy to give you pointers. Even had one of the big units does comps etc showing me how to deadlift in slow motion so I could copy. Often hear a shouting of encouragement from behind me when I'm struggling on last reps " come on Marc lock it out easy you've got it". They are not as scary as they first seem when the first time you walk in there is a guy in a squat suit bar flexing with the amount of weight on it blood pouring out of his nose grunting away lol.


----------



## Tom101uk (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi guys, just in from the Gym...... And yeah I did what you all said, went into the weights room, done a bit of bench press and had a great time to be honest! Thanks for the encouragement guys! And to those who told me to hit them with barbells...... Sorry I didn't d that


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Edit : sorry my two year old managed to post on my behalf.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Tom101uk said:


> I hate the fact that in my gym that I go to there is a separate room for..... The big stuff.... Bench press, squats etc.
> 
> im no where near to being 'big' and I hate going in the weights room as I call it on my own, everyone stares as you walk in and I get a bit weiry that someone will comment about me or whatever.
> 
> this may sound pathetic but I need to be in there isn't the bench press and doing squats..... HELP?


Not being funny mate but sounds more like you having confidence issues rather than anyone having a problem with you using the squat rack , just go in there and say scuze me bud can you give us a spot cos I ain't got a scooby wot I'm doin , mote than likely they will help you out them you have broke the ice and realise it's all in your head ,

Remember nobody can borrow you a set of balls you will just have to take a deep breath and grow a pair ,

No offence just the way I see it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get more ar5eholes in front of the mirrors than in the squat rack.... FACT!!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i used to be scared to go in the free weights room at college gym. it was in an old squash court and you had to open one of those big heavy ass doors, and always got stared at. 2 years later and im one of the biggest in there. (this was a couple of years ago at uni) do it and do it now.


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

**** it mate go in there and get routine done, we all started somewhere


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Everybody starts somewhere m8, its probably you over thinking it. Go in and do your stuff m8


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

The bloke in that room weren't born monster dude they just ones who had the bottle walk in the room and start lifting.

Funny thing is its normally the small guys with chip on there shoulder walking around like they got football's under there arms.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Get more ar5eholes in front of the mirrors than in the squat rack.... FACT!!!


Spot on!

Had to ask a fella to stop curling db's in the rack this morning (between his sets) ... He then informed me if he moved he wouldn't be getting a clear view in the mirror if someone was squatting

:blink:

A few kindly words later I got ass to grass and he found another mirror

Think he wanted to drop a plate on me though.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

As I call it my own??

FFS - in a click gyms big/intimidating guys can have a bit of fun with smaller guys when they call it their own - stare and make them feel uncomfortable - even the odd comment - if you respond- as you did by not going in there/ by fcuking off they probably laughed their head offs off (do you ever hear laughing in the background) - that will carry - and get worse - until you man the Fcuk up!!

Do you wear a vest in the gym??

of course it can be very intimidating - try complaining about it to the gym owner - get a "sympathetic ear" he will listen as it would remind him of when he started out - he will be thinking to himself what a DiCkhead

*another note to self

dont write whimpy threads asking for advice on a muscle forum !


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> That's the spirit, OP!!
> 
> Now just take that internet aggression and translate it over to real life and you can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


Must admit, I did fvcking laugh :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

make sure you skip when you go in. people find that very endearing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Remember start light, and work your way heavier.

Don't go in and load up the bar with 10 plates and try to squat it, that would be silly.

You'd be better off going in and putting 2 x 5kg on each side and doing that, i'd respect someone more doing that than trying to go heavy to "fit in"


----------

